# Windows 8 DNS error; other devices work fine on same router



## Feuer der Nacht (Jul 7, 2014)

Two days ago, somehow Windows lost the ability to contact any DNS server in the middle of my browsing for Internet Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, and indeed a small browser called Midori. Strangely, Steam still had the ability to connect and browse, but after I rebooted in an attempt to fix the problem, steam could no longer connect.

Chrome Error: DNS PROBE FINISHED NO INTERNET FOUND

IE Error: This page cannot be displayed.

Firefox Error: Firefox cannot find this page.

*No other device in my house has this problem. All other computers can connect just fine.*

Things I have tried

Rebooting.
Cycling the power on the modem/router.
Using a direct ethernet cable rather than the laptop's antenna.
manually assigning a DNS server with control panel.
Reinstalling the network driver
flushing the DNS cache
Using system restore to go back DAYS before this problem ever emerged.

All yielded no change. I would really, really rather not have to reinstall windows 8 and lose all my information. I don't have the resources currently to back everything up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please click on the link and provide the information requested in your next post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------

